# Renegade



## Icepick (Nov 16, 2001)

Good luck to Renegade as he tears up Europe!  More accurately, good luck to Europe, as they deal with Renegade for 2 weeks!


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Icepick _
> *Good luck to Renegade as he tears up Europe!  *



Indeed. It's great to see the Professor's art still being spread like this, as well as the results of Mr. Hartman's own investigations.

I will expect an appropriate souvenir. Swedish chocolate perhaps?


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

How about a member from their bikini team?!?!


:drinkbeer :cheers:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2001)

Ya have to bring enough for everyone!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 16, 2001)

Then your going to have to explain it to customs.


:ladysman:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2001)

Customs I got no probs with...its that jeloous girlfriend thing...I mean, she does outrank me.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> *How about a member from their bikini team?!?!
> *



You know that I'm married...you were at my wedding! I'll have to settle for a photo.

However, my son is eleven now--let me check with him about the bikini team member.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2001)

Wall posters?  Life sized?   

Seriously, safe trip.


----------



## Cthulhu (Nov 16, 2001)

I am merely echoing the others when I wish you a safe trip.  

Oh, and have fun 

Cthulhu


----------



## Guro Harold (Dec 15, 2001)

Hello Renegade,

Have you considered taping the Anyos?  Tape 1 could be Anyos 1- 4 stick and 1- 5.  Tape 2 could be Anyos 6 - 10 and whatever else you have in your bag of tricks.

It would be great if someone captured them down just for history sake at least.  I but I definitely would buy the tapes if they were out.

Just a suggestion.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------



## DWright (Dec 16, 2001)

I second the forms tapes.  The forms that you do on the East Coast are not the same as the ones that were taught on the West Coast.  They are similar, but not exactly the same.

It would be great to have them on tape.

Something to at least think about.

Have a safe trip.


----------

